# Happy Ending :)



## Iris' Mum (Aug 30, 2013)

This is a true love story with a happy ending. Irie (originally Iris when I thought he was a girl) came to me a bit over a year ago in a very bad way. His leg was twisted and the bone had broken through the skin, he had no nerve response in his toes. Many months of vet appointments and physio later he was fine and the leg perfectly healed but not suitable for release so became a permanent fixture. Having never considered being a bird owner, I found this pretty stressful but equally rewarding.
I read about the pij need to mate for life and tried to find one for him. Living in regional Australia this proved very difficult and it took nearly a year till a beautiful young lady bird self-rescued and ultimately ended up with us. Poor little Snow had been doing tough as well before she came to us but is now much better.
After quarantine, it was love at first sight but accommodations were not ideal. 
Irie as a single bird had flown in the bathroom all day and been wheeled around with me in his parrot cage at night - he never took to flight pants unfortunately.
I wanted the happy couple to have the best of both worlds - being warm and feeling safe at night, plus the interaction with me they're used to and the lovely sunshine and river views from my verandah. So with the help of a local carpenter I designed a custom aviary that I can wheel their parrot cage (with custom nesting box) into. I then open the cage door and they can enjoy their 'day room'. This is our first day with the new aviary. They are absolutely loving it and I finally feel I've been able to give them the best life I could


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

That's a great thing to do. These creatures are so lovely that they captivate us. Appreciate you for all the wonderful care that you have given them. Have a great time with your pets...... sorry children


----------



## Iris' Mum (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks Ananth, they've certainly brought a great deal of joy to my life and it's very gratifying to see how happy they are in their new home


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here is a better look at your new aviary. Looks great. I think they'll love it.
Is there always a bit of shade in it for them if they get warm?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

very nice and thoughtful. good job!


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

Pictures convey thousands of meanings. Simple yet brilliant piece of work.


----------



## Iris' Mum (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you  Yes Jay3 the home base cage is always in shade because of the wooden door. I've also bought a retractable shade to put up in summer if needed but from what I remember about the direction of the sun and how early the top half of the aviary is in shade from the awning above I don't think we'll need it. They're certainly enjoying it and as 'indoor' birds I suspect they're glad to come in by night-time, they're always very quiet and a bit tuckered out. They're up nice and high on the verandah so there's a lot for them to see during the day. They're loving bathing and sunbathing as well!! I'm really enjoying having them to hang out with out there as well.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very good job!


----------



## Iris' Mum (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks very much, that means a lot  I knew absolutely nothing about pigeons when I met Irie so it's been a steep learning curve but very rewarding!


----------



## Iris' Mum (Aug 30, 2013)

*Barbary doves and Pigeons?*

I have a new rescue, a Barbary dove. He's on quarantine at the moment but wondering if any there's chance of him being able to join Iris and Snow in the day aviary later on? Both Snow and Iris and exceptionally gentle birds. I realise they would need to meet in neutral territory first, what's the likelihood of doves and pigeons co-habitating, especially when the pigeons are mated?


----------

